
Media Ignores Korean Scientists That Successfully Kill Cancer with Magnets   - polskibus
http://www.naturalcuresnotmedicine.com/2014/05/soon-censored-korean-scientists-successfully-kill-cancer-magnets.html
======
dalke
This is from 2012. The actual published article is at
[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/v11/n12/full/nmat3430.htm...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/v11/n12/full/nmat3430.html)
.

Nor is it ignored by the media. See
[http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2012/10/magnetic-
nanoparti...](http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2012/10/magnetic-nanoparticle-
death-switch-zaps-cancer) for example.

This web site also doesn't know what it's talking about. It says
"Traditionally this type of natural therapy will be ridiculed", but the
therapy pathway described is _not_ _natural_. It requires "iron oxide magnetic
nanoparticles, conjugated with a targeting antibody for death receptor 4 (DR4)
of DLD-1 colon cancer cells"

Here's the details of how to get those to bind, from the supplementary
materials:

> In order to conjugate DR4 monoclonal antibody (DR4 Ab) to the thiolated MNP,
> we use the protein A, which binds to the Fc region of antibody through
> interaction with the heavy chain. First, 0.5 mg of protein A is activated
> with 0.2 mg of sulpho-SMCC
> (sulphosuccinimidyl-4-(N-maleimidomethyl)-cyclohexane-1-carboxylate, Pierce)
> for 30 min. The activated protein A is purified with desalting column
> (Hitrap desalting, GE Healthcare) and then mixed with 0.5 mg of the
> thiolated MNPs for 2 h at room temperature. The protein A conjugated MNPs
> (protein A-MNPs) are magnetically purified with MACS column (Miltenyi
> Biotech) with 10 mM phosphate buffer (pH 7.4). And then DR4 Ab is mixed with
> the protein A-MNPs solution for 1 h at room temperature. The final DR4 Ab
> conjugated MNPs (Ab-MNPs) are purified with MACS column with 10 mM phosphate
> buffer.

This falls squarely within the type of solutions that the web site rails
against.

It's as if they saw the magic word "magnets" and didn't actually understand
what was going on.

